# New Steep Method : Shake & Bake :)



## Chukin'Vape (29/9/16)

So yah, trying a new steep method - its a hybrid from a few other methods i've seen online.. The idea is simple, you shake the kak out of your juice after you mixed it - it almost needs to look milky. Then here comes the twist, normally I leave it without the cap on for 36 hours - and then again with the cap on for 36 hours. Depending on the mix, a have a fairly decent vape after that - the more complex desserts vapes need to stay closed for a few more days. 

However I'm going to magalies tomorrow for a dirty AF weekend - #hopefully - and simply dont have the steep time. 

I've been tempted to do this, however never got too it. I have this "medicine" light that I use for muscle injuries - and it bakes without burning. I have a thermometer, and it reads 37 degrees after an hour of this - sooooo yeah me thinks it might work. 

Will shake it once more before I sleep, and close the caps this time. #SHAKEANDBAKEBABY

I will do a reveal tomorrow morning on my fruity mixes if I feel it made a diff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/9/16)

Let us know!


----------



## KZOR (30/9/16)

Should work. My juiced are vape ready after 4 hours. Reciped with nuts and custards take 8 hours. 
The method I use also involves shaking and heating but also stirring.

*What I do :*
1) Mix up a DIY batch in my 250ml glass beaker. and
2) Place it on my hotplate/stirrer. Both functions active.
3) When I see the first sign of steam then I turn off my hotplate and continue stirring for almost 4 hours.
4) Pour in 50ml bottles but I "Bill Haley" each. (i.e. shake rattle and roll)
5) Fill the washbasin with warm water and let the bottles stand in it till ejuice is clear.
6) Vape the crap out of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (30/9/16)

Not a pro at DIY but I heard somewhere that a juice shouldn't breath for longer than a couple of hours due to the oxidation of the nicotine. Is breathing yours for 3 days still come out fine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/9/16)

Thanks for this Ricky Bobby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeDude (30/9/16)

There are quite allot of tests done with breathing and most people seem to agree that only certain juices should be left open to breathe with it having a negative effect on flavour for the other 90%

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

Hi all,

I hope someone can help me, I just received my my first batch of DIY goodies, just the very basics and two concentrates as this is my first attempt so wanted to start out with a simple 2 concentrate recipe and see if it comes out ok.

So I got some PG, VG, NIC and TFA strawberry and TFA Vanilla bean ice cream, so will obviously be making the most simple of Mustard Milk.

I will do it tonight and am a bit concerned about how to steep it. SO once done mixing I should shake it and then? I dont have lights and all that fancy business, so planning to let it steep by just waiting.

Any advise will be appreciated.


----------



## VapeDude (30/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope someone can help me, I just received my my first batch of DIY goodies, just the very basics and two concentrates as this is my first attempt so wanted to start out with a simple 2 concentrate recipe and see if it comes out ok.
> 
> ...



Shake it then just put it in a dark cupboard or something - thats it. And shake it every day after that. Mustard Milk doesn't take too long to steep 2 or 3 days and you can start vaping it but obviously does get better toward the 2 week mark


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

VapeDude said:


> Shake it then just put it in a dark cupboard or something - thats it. And shake it every day after that. Mustard Milk doesn't take too long to steep 2 or 3 days and you can start vaping it but obviously does get better toward the 2 week mark



I have read and heard that you should shake immediately after mixing and not again after that, and you should just flip the bottle a couple of times everyday. Also after the initial shake, how long do I have to leave the cap off for?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/9/16)

KZOR said:


> Should work. My juiced are vape ready after 4 hours. Reciped with nuts and custards take 8 hours.
> The method I use also involves shaking and heating but also stirring.
> 
> *What I do :*
> ...




Yeah, i've also decided on the magnetic stirrer - this method was just a test. It did work, 12 hours later my fruity juices are Fresh AF. But yest M-stirrer is the way to go. Also vaping the shit out of my melonade this morning. nomnomnom


----------



## VapeDude (30/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I have read and heard that you should shake immediately after mixing and not again after that, and you should just flip the bottle a couple of times everyday. Also after the initial shake, how long do I have to leave the cap off for?



There are lots of steeping methods that work for different mixes. I would say for Mustard Milk don't leave the cap off. Mix your juice, put the cap on and shake it then put it in the cupboard, then shake or flip the bottle whichever you prefer (I'm guessing you read flip instead of shake to avoid oxidation of the nicotine ?) every day. Remember that leaving the cap off will let flavour aromas escape, this is generally only done when a juice contains alcohol OR it has some concentrate that's just overwhelming without letting it breathe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/9/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Not a pro at DIY but I heard somewhere that a juice shouldn't breath for longer than a couple of hours due to the oxidation of the nicotine. Is breathing yours for 3 days still come out fine?



Look i'm no expert, been DIY'ing for 2 years now - and i've tried many methods. This was an actual experiment that was done, check it out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

VapeDude said:


> There are lots of steeping methods that work for different mixes. I would say for Mustard Milk don't leave the cap off. Mix your juice, put the cap on and shake it then put it in the cupboard, then shake or flip the bottle whichever you prefer (I'm guessing you read flip instead of shake to avoid oxidation of the nicotine ?) every day. Remember that leaving the cap off will let flavour aromas escape, this is generally only done when a juice contains alcohol OR it has some concentrate that's just overwhelming without letting it breathe



Very well responded to @VapeDude, and makes perfect sense, Thank you buddy. So then I think I'm ready to go. If this works I am planning to make a big concentrate purchase and hopefully get a few tasty DIY juices going. 

Is the mustard milk decent though, its obviously just the guinea pig but must at least be somewhat tasty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (30/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Very well responded to @VapeDude, and makes perfect sense, Thank you buddy. So then I think I'm ready to go. If this works I am planning to make a big concentrate purchase and hopefully get a few tasty DIY juices going.
> 
> Is the mustard milk decent though, its obviously just the guinea pig but must at least be somewhat tasty?



Some people are crazy over Mustard Milk, but I'm one of the people who isn't. I do have a weird taste for juice though and tend to prefer the more complex recipes. Give it a try though, if you like it then its a winner cos it only requires 2 concentrates and you can make a ton of it at low cost


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope someone can help me, I just received my my first batch of DIY goodies, just the very basics and two concentrates as this is my first attempt so wanted to start out with a simple 2 concentrate recipe and see if it comes out ok.
> 
> ...



Look this this video as a start - but there are so many methods, its fun experimenting. Keep at it, it takes time to find the recipe's you like!!!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Let us know!



It did speed up the steeping - god knows the cost of running that light overnight. My fruity juices are fresh AF this morning - they taste great, to be honest my creamy custard needs another day or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (30/9/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Look this this video as a start - but there are so many methods, its fun experimenting. Keep at it, it takes time to find the recipe's you like!!!




@Chukin'Vape So I just watched the video. 

I think anyone who mixes will agree with me that the tests he has done are a bit silly in terms of when he actually tested the final product.

I.E he tests a shake and breathe that has been steeping for 3 days vs a frother mix that has just been mixed. Whats the point in that ?

I think the video would have been allot better if he tested the mixes at weekly increments and seen how they evolved and which got to the desired product 1st AND how long it stayed there, because I've seen a video where a hot water bathed juice got to desired state quicker but actually started losing flavour at the 2 week mark

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/9/16)

VapeDude said:


> @Chukin'Vape So I just watched the video.
> 
> I think anyone who mixes will agree with me that the tests he has done are a bit silly in terms of when he actually tested the final product.
> 
> ...



It is a bit silly (Bill Nye Science Guy White Coat), but there is also some value in the video. It weeds out some of the less effective methods / urban legends out there. I'll try shake and bake with the cap on - exactly the same time + recipe, and give you an idea what had the most success in this scenario. (1 Fruity, 1 Creamy Custard). Im planning to get a hotplate magnetic stirrer - but considering your take on this, it needs to be low heat and the beaker needs to be closed off while steeping overnight. 

Thanks for the insight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (30/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Very well responded to @VapeDude, and makes perfect sense, Thank you buddy. So then I think I'm ready to go. If this works I am planning to make a big concentrate purchase and hopefully get a few tasty DIY juices going.
> 
> Is the mustard milk decent though, its obviously just the guinea pig but must at least be somewhat tasty?


What also works is mix it, shake it up for about 3 minutes. Get a bowl, add some hot tap water, not boiling water, just hot tap water and let it sit in there until the water is about room temp, rinse and repeat about 4 - 5 times and shake in between bowls and let it stand overnight. Next morning should be good to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/9/16)

Caveman said:


> What also works is mix it, shake it up for about 3 minutes. Get a bowl, add some hot tap water, not boiling water, just hot tap water and let it sit in there until the water is about room temp, rinse and repeat about 4 - 5 times and shake in between bowls and let it stand overnight. Next morning should be good to go.



WOW that's an awesome tip, Thanks @Caveman will give this ago at some point for sure. appreciate it man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (30/9/16)

Will be dusting off the baby bottle warmer tonight and put that to the test, since it will moderate the temperature at a steady temperature to what ever you set it at and is not that power hungry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Merely keeping the juice at summer temps is not going to speed up the steep all that much. My bottles of DIY are kept at 32 degrees constant by a reptile heating pad and it takes a week for the first ones to be close to ready. Warm water, 'baking' and so on really only speeds it up the teeniest bit. The more heat while steeping the less definition in the final results IMO. It could be a placebo effect but I really do not find much benefit in speed steeping methods myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (30/9/16)

FogFace said:


> Merely keeping the juice at summer temps is not going to speed up the steep all that much. My bottles of DIY are kept at 32 degrees constant by a reptile heating pad and it takes a week for the first ones to be close to ready. Warm water, 'baking' and so on really only speeds it up the teeniest bit. The more heat while steeping the less definition in the final results IMO. It could be a placebo effect but I really do not find much benefit in speed steeping methods myself.


There is no quick steep method that will really cut down on time significantly, but it does help. Hot water helps the initial mix quite a bit, making it nicer sooner. Not as good as it gets but better. I find the slow cooker works quite well. In the end time is best, doesn't hurt to help it along a bit 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Caveman said:


> There is no quick steep method that will really cut down on time significantly, but it does help. Hot water helps the initial mix quite a bit, making it nicer sooner. Not as good as it gets but better. I find the slow cooker works quite well. In the end time is best, doesn't hurt to help it along a bit
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I got a great tip from Zeki (owner of Pompous Pom and Nom De Plume). 4 hours in an ultrasonic cleaner and it is ready to go. Not exactly same as a good natural steep (ALL his juices steep 6 weeks for market no tricks there trust me) but it ends up being a good ball-park result. In my opinion it tastes a little raw and thin BUT a helluva lot better than just raw!!! Most vape shops have one to clean atties etc have a talk with your local and see if you can't drop a 100ml bottle in their cleaner to check it out.

I agree heat (or rather warmth) is quite essential at the beginning stages. Especially max VG. I like to keep it warm util all bubbles from the mixing have risen and popped. Just cold and it can stay cloudy for DAYS.


----------



## RichJB (30/9/16)

I don't need a speed steeping trick, I need a speed vaping trick. When I started DIY, I was about two weeks ahead of the curve, i.e. if I mixed a juice, I would need to vape it about two weeks later. That has now extended out to about three months. So my problem is not whether the flavours will have steeped properly, it's whether there will be any flavour left, particularly with TFA Strawberry Ripe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

RichJB said:


> I don't need a speed steeping trick, I need a speed vaping trick. When I started DIY, I was about two weeks ahead of the curve, i.e. if I mixed a juice, I would need to vape it about two weeks later. That has now extended out to about three months. So my problem is not whether the flavours will have steeped properly, it's whether there will be any flavour left, particularly with TFA Strawberry Ripe.


back up your straw ripe with some dragonfruit. You may thank me in like 4 months when the results show. 

EDIT: Your problem is a fantastic one to have lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (30/9/16)

Thanks, I was thinking either Dragonfruit, TFA Strawberry or Cap Sweet Strawberry. Apparently all work to prolong Ripe's flavour. What ratio would you recommend, 3 Ripe to 1 Dragonfruit?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

RichJB said:


> Thanks, I was thinking either Dragonfruit, TFA Strawberry or Cap Sweet Strawberry. Apparently all work to prolong Ripe's flavour. What ratio would you recommend, 3 Ripe to 1 Dragonfruit?


I only used... wait 3 to 1 is pretty much right! It says on my mix sheet here I used 4 percent Straw Ripe, and .75 percent Dragonfruit. I am quite happy with it, it still tastes like fresh ripe slightly tart strawberries and that is on a waffle base with ice cream so it managed to stand up to the heavy dough also.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (30/9/16)

Combining TFA Strawberry and Straw Ripe is a good way to create a fruit jam base. 50/50 check it out. You know Jelly by Twonk? It is THAT strawberry if you mix ém 50/50

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (30/9/16)

The most important attribute of a DIYer is patience. Whether it's being patient in the search for that perfect ADV, patient in learning the craft of mixing or good old fashioned patience in waiting for a juice to steep.

The trick is to plan ahead. When you've found a couple of solid ADVs keep mixing them a couple of weeks before you run out of your current stock. When trying new recipes or experimenting mix something every few days or at least one a week. That way you'll always have something new to vape.

You can also mix juices with different steep times at once, so you'll have something to try in 3 days, 5 days, a week etc.

Waiting for a juice to steep shouldn't be a bad thing - it's half the fun as you always have something to look forward to. It's kinda like getting vape mail every week

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/10/16)

Huffapuff said:


> The most important attribute of a DIYer is patience. Whether it's being patient in the search for that perfect ADV, patient in learning the craft of mixing or good old fashioned patience in waiting for a juice to steep.
> 
> The trick is to plan ahead. When you've found a couple of solid ADVs keep mixing them a couple of weeks before you run out of your current stock. When trying new recipes or experimenting mix something every few days or at least one a week. That way you'll always have something new to vape.
> 
> ...



Exactly!! If DIY is your hobby then the steep process becomes part of the whole experience. The anticipation of cracking open that 4 week Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve or the one week Strawnana adds to the excitement - like opening your Christmas present on Christmas and not having a sneak peak 2 weeks before.... Also, there is the question of would it have been better if I let it steep properly vs immediate (mediocre) results? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (1/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Thanks, I was thinking either Dragonfruit, TFA Strawberry or Cap Sweet Strawberry. Apparently all work to prolong Ripe's flavour. What ratio would you recommend, 3 Ripe to 1 Dragonfruit?



Throw in some LA Banana Cream and you have Bombies lol


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/10/16)

FogFace said:


> Combining TFA Strawberry and Straw Ripe is a good way to create a fruit jam base. 50/50 check it out. You know Jelly by Twonk? It is THAT strawberry if you mix ém 50/50


 
Exactly - now if you add Lemonade (FW) to Strawberry Ripe and Strawberry TFA - Its a burst of flavour.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (3/10/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Exactly!! If DIY is your hobby then the steep process becomes part of the whole experience. The anticipation of cracking open that 4 week Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve or the one week Strawnana adds to the excitement - like opening your Christmas present on Christmas and not having a sneak peak 2 weeks before.... Also, there is the question of would it have been better if I let it steep properly vs immediate (mediocre) results?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Rudi you are making perfect sense here - I think the H-Sonic or Heated Magnetic stirrer gets you to about 60% of where you ultimately should be. The best method is time. I've started weeding out the recipes that I dont like, and almost at a point where I have 4 ADV, so now i'm going to start making larger quantities when I mix - if you get into a fortnightly cycle, the time factor wont play a role anymore. But you must admit, its lots of dedication and future planning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/10/16)

Hey All,

I made a simple batch of mustard milk, just TFA strawberry and TFA Vanilla bean ice cream..Does it need to stand for minimum two weeks? I've just been tipping it every now and then and its been in the cupboard since Saturday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I made a simple batch of mustard milk, just TFA strawberry and TFA Vanilla bean ice cream..Does it need to stand for minimum two weeks? I've just been tipping it every now and then and its been in the cupboard since Saturday



Personally i steep anything with a creamy ingredient at least a week. Also found that TFA strawberry is a bit harsh for me without steeping

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Caveman (4/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I made a simple batch of mustard milk, just TFA strawberry and TFA Vanilla bean ice cream..Does it need to stand for minimum two weeks? I've just been tipping it every now and then and its been in the cupboard since Saturday



Nope. All depends on whether you enjoy it or not. It does naturally get better with age. Give it a test and see if you like it, if you reckon its good enough then go for it.

For ultimate enjoyment steeping longer is better for sure, but if you like the taste then why not vape it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (4/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I made a simple batch of mustard milk, just TFA strawberry and TFA Vanilla bean ice cream..Does it need to stand for minimum two weeks? I've just been tipping it every now and then and its been in the cupboard since Saturday



I mix up MM (well my rendition) every month and I must agree with @SmokeyJoe that it needs at least a week. MM gets better the longer you steep it, I find after 2 weeks it really starts to shine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/10/16)

Greyz said:


> I mix up MM (well my rendition) every month and I must agree with @SmokeyJoe that it needs at least a week. MM gets better the longer you steep it, I find after 2 weeks it really starts to shine!



Thanks @Greyz @Caveman @SmokeyJoe, I made the batch on Saturday so maybe I crack it open on Saturday and see how it is...I keep forgetting that this is such a perfect spot for me to raise my concerns about DIY as I have literally just started. 

My next concentrates purchase will be for a Bronuts and Unicorn milk:

BRONUTS
CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut
FA Joy
FW Yellow Cake
INW Biscuit

Unicorn Milk
TFA Strawberry 
TFA Cheesecake Graham Cracker
TFA Sweet Cream
TFA Bavarian Cream
TFA Vanilla Custard

Do these recipes sounds good? I wont know but I do like the sound of them and that's usually how I will need to go about things when starting out.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Thanks @Greyz @Caveman @SmokeyJoe, I made the batch on Saturday so maybe I crack it open on Saturday and see how it is...I keep forgetting that this is such a perfect spot for me to raise my concerns about DIY as I have literally just started.
> 
> My next concentrates purchase will be for a Bronuts and Unicorn milk:
> 
> ...



Ive made the unicorn clone before, very nice, but needs a long steep, otherwise the cheesecake tastes rank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ive made the unicorn clone before, very nice, but needs a long steep, otherwise the cheesecake tastes rank



I get you buddy @SmokeyJoe , whats a long time though? and what about this:

STRAWBERRY CUSTARD
TFA Strawberry Ripe
TFA Vanilla Custard
TFA Bavarian Cream


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I get you buddy @SmokeyJoe , whats a long time though? and what about this:
> 
> STRAWBERRY CUSTARD
> TFA Strawberry Ripe
> ...



2 Weeks minimum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Thanks @Greyz @Caveman @SmokeyJoe, I made the batch on Saturday so maybe I crack it open on Saturday and see how it is...I keep forgetting that this is such a perfect spot for me to raise my concerns about DIY as I have literally just started.
> 
> My next concentrates purchase will be for a Bronuts and Unicorn milk:
> 
> ...



That Bronuts is looking like a lekke recipe - does it gunk up coils?


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> 2 Weeks minimum



That's not to bad if I plan it nicely. Have you perhaps tried the strawberry custard I listed above @SmokeyJoe ?


----------



## Greyz (4/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Thanks @Greyz @Caveman @SmokeyJoe, I made the batch on Saturday so maybe I crack it open on Saturday and see how it is...I keep forgetting that this is such a perfect spot for me to raise my concerns about DIY as I have literally just started.
> 
> My next concentrates purchase will be for a Bronuts and Unicorn milk:
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with both of those recipes, Bronuts and UM are in my monthly DIY rotation. 
The UM recipe you have is lacking a few ingredients. I've attached a screenshot of the recipe i use. I made a small change by mixing up 2 different strawberries, hit you can just use CAP Sweet Strawberry at 8.5% - that is what the original recipe looks like.







Something I found quite by accident was mixing Bronuts and UM. A lovely milky chic donut with a hint of Strawberry. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/10/16)

So our conclusion here is to shake and wait - and rather get into the routine of mixing your juice upfront. This means I have a Legit reason to go buy new concentrates now.

I've been liking the Burst lemonade juices - mixed up a pretty basic recipe Lemonade (FW) Strawberry (TFA) Strawberry Ripe (TFA). Then also took out the strawberries and mixed Lemonade (FW) Sweet Melon (FW) Cantaloupe (FW) - which was lekke. 

So from a Lemonade perspective i'm cool - I checked someone mention that Strawberry Ripe (TFA) and Strawberry (TFA) goes really well with Dragonfruit (CAP) - is this really so? 

Then im on the hunt for a simple - smooth strawberry milk, trying to steer away from complex mixes - less is more.


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/10/16)

Greyz said:


> You can't go wrong with both of those recipes, Bronuts and UM are in my monthly DIY rotation.
> The UM recipe you have is lacking a few ingredients. I've attached a screenshot of the recipe i use. I made a small change by mixing up 2 different strawberries, hit you can just use CAP Sweet Strawberry at 8.5% - that is what the original recipe looks like.
> 
> 
> ...



WOW that's awesome @Greyz, thank you so much for this..it seems like A LOT OF ingredients, where do you make you're purchases from? different places?


----------



## RichJB (4/10/16)

@Imtiaaz, as you get heavier into DIY you almost have to use a range of vendors as nobody has all the flavours you'll need.


----------



## Greyz (4/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> WOW that's awesome @Greyz, thank you so much for this..it seems like A LOT OF ingredients, where do you make you're purchases from? different places?



All of the above is from Blckvapour, your recipe was very close only missing 1 or 2 flavours. This is from the "Leaked" Cuttwood recipe. If you want the original recipe just remove the Strawberry Ripe (I have a problem with this concentrate - I can't keep enough) and up the CAP Sweet Strawberry to 8.5% and you have the original recipe - 7 concentrates.

Good luck with your UM and Bronuts clones, done right you will throughly enjoy them. I can't stress enough that you need to steep the UM for a minimum of 2 weeks. That CAP Vanilla Custard needs time to "meld" with the other flavours.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (4/10/16)

Greyz said:


> All of the above is from Blckvapour, your recipe was very close only missing 1 or 2 flavours. This is from the "Leaked" Cuttwood recipe. If you want the original recipe just remove the Strawberry Ripe (I have a problem with this concentrate - I can't keep enough) and up the CAP Sweet Strawberry to 8.5% and you have the original recipe - 7 concentrates.
> 
> Good luck with your UM and Bronuts clones, done right you will throughly enjoy them. I can't stress enough that you need to steep the UM for a minimum of 2 weeks. That CAP Vanilla Custard needs time to "meld" with the other flavours.



I hear you buddy loud and clear @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (4/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> So yah, trying a new steep method - its a hybrid from a few other methods i've seen online.. The idea is simple, you shake the kak out of your juice after you mixed it - it almost needs to look milky. Then here comes the twist, normally I leave it without the cap on for 36 hours - and then again with the cap on for 36 hours. Depending on the mix, a have a fairly decent vape after that - the more complex desserts vapes need to stay closed for a few more days.
> 
> However I'm going to magalies tomorrow for a dirty AF weekend - #hopefully - and simply dont have the steep time.
> 
> ...



Done this in 2013 however it doesn't beat the natural steep process. Time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

